# Opinion on salary package



## Zainal16 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi me again!

Finally received my conditional offer after waiting for b/ground checks/ clearance etc. For an academic position, they are offering me 33, 993 AED monthly and this includes housing allowance (it's written cost of living subsidy - I assume this includes rent and everything else?) They've also included 40,000 AED pa education allowance per child, which I still think is rather low and so will re-negotiate this (planning to put my children into British schools as we're from the UK). Is 33,993 AED enough for a family of 4? I'm planning to rent a 3-bedroom villa or apartment not so far away from the city preferably. Will I be able to survive and save up some decent amount every month? 

Tbh, I think 33,993 AED is still too low as it also includes housing, but is this normal for an academic position?? I also found it rather strange to be offered a position that is different from the one i interviewed for - is this even legal? I interviewed for an assistant professor position but they are now offering a lower ranking position in my conditional offer. 

I'd appreciate if anyone could advise me on this. Perhaps similar experience etc? TIA


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Zainal16 said:


> Hi me again!
> 
> Finally received my conditional offer after waiting for b/ground checks/ clearance etc. For an academic position, they are offering me 33, 993 AED monthly and this includes housing allowance (it's written cost of living subsidy - I assume this includes rent and everything else?) They've also included 40,000 AED pa education allowance per child, which I still think is rather low and so will re-negotiate this (planning to put my children into British schools as we're from the UK). Is 33,993 AED enough for a family of 4? I'm planning to rent a 3-bedroom villa or apartment not so far away from the city preferably. Will I be able to survive and save up some decent amount every month?
> 
> ...


Hi, you havent mentioned where this is? Dubai? Al Ain?

1. Schooling depends on the age. For 8 years old its 40k+ going to 60k depending on the school.
There are lots of british schools and vary in price.

2. A 3 bed apartment/villa - again, where? you can live in dubai for a 3 bed around 110k apartment to around 140k villa. Area dependent. eg: i was paying 210k for a 3 bed.

3. We are a family of 4 - cost of food is around 700aed per week on food give or take.

4. They can offer what they want. As long as you accept. Ask them why its changed?

All in all, you would struggle on that salary to save anything. UAE is NOT cheap.
I personally wouldn't move the entire family over for that salary. But, it depends on what you are used in terms of going out, kids activitys, lift style etc. A normal lunch out with 2 kids is around 300/400aed.

34k total package
Apartment @ 10k
Water/Electric etc - 1000Aed
Grocerys - 2,400Aed
School - you may need to top up for each kid depending on school/age
Car?
Petrol - Dependng on how many km you drive but approx 400Aed per month.
Going out ?

Just on the above your expenses are: 13,800Aed.


Salary is normally calculated:
Basic - 50%
Housing - 30%
Travel - 20%
The basic is what you are paid on for your gratuity when you leave.


Good luck


----------

